# How to defeat a baneblade???



## KiwackaBear (Nov 13, 2008)

ok i have a buddy who has a baneblade but not only that he has an armored division that gos along with the bane blade with a techpriest and a tech ogryn following it around what in gods name should i do to defeat this dude? all i have that touches it is 3 land raiders 2 daemon princes 1 bloodthirster what else should i get or do to destroy this most worthy adversary???


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Rather simple for us Chaos folk- Chosen or Havocs with as many Meltaguns/bombs as you can afford. I assume this is in an Apocalypse game, so simply take Flank March as your asset, and BOOM. 

Another idea? Flank March as many dreads/defilers as you can get your hands on- They'll make a mess of his Baneblade and any assorted "friends".


----------



## KiwackaBear (Nov 13, 2008)

what is flank March??


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Scarab Swarms, works every time. I usually manage 1 Baneblade per turn per unit


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

railguns.........

but anyway, flank march allows you to place your reserves from any table edge, isted of your own.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> railguns.........
> 
> but anyway, flank march allows you to place your reserves from any table edge, isted of your own.


Don't know which rules you have been reading but they ain't in the BRB!

A flanking move makes you bring on the nominated reserves from the short sides of the board rather than the long sides, but not 100% your choice. 
At the start of the game you have to declare if any of your infiltrating/scouting units that are in reserve are going to out flank or come on from your long edge. Once it is declared and play starts you can't change your mind.
When these units arrive from reserve you role a D6 to see which short table edge they come on from (see the BRB for the table as including it here would be too much info for the copyright police).
While you are forced to use the short edges of the board you are still allowed to bring them on from anywhere along its length.


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

flank march is a strategic asset from the apocalypse book, and since he's using a baneblade, I'm assuming your using apoc rules


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Flank march is a risky move. I usually insist that somebody on my side take Ambush as their strategic asset in an Apocalypse game-- I've seen an entire Space Marine Battle Company become combat ineffective from trying to flank march and subsequently getting hit by all those ambush attacks. 

A more conventional approach has always been my preference for dealing with superheavy units in general. Your dedicated anti-tank units may need a turn or two to bring it down, but they'll do it. Even if you only destroy the main gun, you're in good shape. It's for the most part a short-range (as Apocalypse goes) heavy weapons platform at that point, and it's not nearly the threat it was when it was putting out those 10'' blasts. You can get the main gun on a glance, too. Volume of fire with krak missiles and lascannons has always been good enough for me. Barring that, it's AV12 on the back-- you could meltabomb it, or hell, even krak grenade it-- you'll likely have enough guys if you're using krak grenades to get a glance or two.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

bloodthistrer should do it really, thats what i use


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

The hammer blow strategic asset in apocalypse reload has worked really well for me. Other than that hitting it with everything you have is usually the only thing that works.


----------



## Mr.Hill (Nov 12, 2008)

Melta bombs. :grin:
I made my friend cry one time. 
I was playing an Apoc game, and he tought he would destroy me with his Baneblade. 
Along came my Assault marines and sent that Baneblade to puppy heaven. It did nothing. when it died, it didn't even blow up. Just filled a spot on the table and ate up a good portion of his points.


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

cooldudeskillz said:


> bloodthistrer should do it really, thats what i use


Yup the DPs too. I took one out with two flamers and a KoS to crush it after it was stunned for the turn.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

newsun said:


> Yup the DPs too. I took one out with two flamers and a KoS to crush it after it was stunned for the turn.


i guest most daemons will do it if you think about it lol:victory:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

If you can, just get a Dreadnought with a pair of close combat weapons into combat against it and chuck the great bloody thing across the table. All those S10 attacks are going to leave a mark.


----------



## KiwackaBear (Nov 13, 2008)

any other suggestions?k:


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Kharn works quite well if you can get him there, he has taken two out so far for me!.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Mr.Hill said:


> Melta bombs. :grin:
> I made my friend cry one time.
> I was playing an Apoc game, and he tought he would destroy me with his Baneblade.
> Along came my Assault marines and sent that Baneblade to puppy heaven. It did nothing. when it died, it didn't even blow up. Just filled a spot on the table and ate up a good portion of his points.


He really cried? Geez.


----------



## Mr.Hill (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah... he just got the Baneblade. First game its in he flank marched it- thinking that this would keep it safe from the first turn. My Assault Marines swarmed it like angry bees swarming a boyscout. Im still using my Black Templar Codex, so 10 melta bombs later it was worthless. He bitched and moaned and i think i saw a tear... lol. 

No, it died and he was upset, but he got over it. I wasn't being literal when i said he cried. At the time it was a big deal though.


----------

